# mk5 fsi bpy to 1.8t oil pump conversion?



## vr6? (May 16, 2011)

so the facorty oil pump/balance shaft assembly seized on my mk5 gti, im looking into doing the 1.8t conversion and cant seem to get a straight answer to what is acually all needed for this conversion. 

do you need to run the 1.8t oil pan baffle? 
one person says you need to run the 1.8t oil filter housing and the next guy says the mk5 one is fine?
will the mk5 oil pan work or do you need to buy a hybrid pan or use the 1.8t pan?

here is what i have so far. 

1-06a cam sprocket- 06a 105 209 b
1-1.8t oil pump- 06a 115 105 b
3-oil pump bolts- n 907 040 01
1-pickup tube- 06a 115 251
2-pickup bolts- n 909 450 01
1-pickup seal- n 028 222 2
1-chain- 06a 115 125
1-tensioner- 06a 115 130

if someone could clear this up for me that would be great. or if there is already a decent thread that isnt full of confusion that would work too.
thanks in advance


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

USP Motorsports thread for 1.8t oil pump conversion http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6104248-USP-Motorsports-presents-FSI-to-1-8T-Oil-Pump-Conversion-SALE!!!


----------



## vr6? (May 16, 2011)

BlueDevil504 said:


> USP Motorsports thread for 1.8t oil pump conversion http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6104248-USP-Motorsports-presents-FSI-to-1-8T-Oil-Pump-Conversion-SALE!!!


tried talking to those guys and they are not interested in helping because i didn't buy there kit.:thumbdown: when i asked what makes it worth buying there kit vs sourcing what seems to be all oem parts out myself for less they told me they have specialty parts in there kit, so i asked what that would be and its a secret. either way once i have complete mine and tested it my plan is to make a thread on how i did it and what parts i used 

the only thing that i can see usp making a specialty part for would be the pressure relief valve in the oil pump so you can run the factory oil filter housing without have too high of oil pressure but it troughs me for a loop on why they wouldn't mention it if they are doing so


----------

